

Why Science Can't Be Trusted - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2013/02/why-science-cant-be-trusted.html

======
kylehansen
Not a bad article. I thought it might be B.S. at first. But he cites a lot of
good source. Now I don't know what to think.

